# Adding fat to venison, and how to use soup bones



## Upended (Feb 19, 2014)

No, I'm not talking about adding beef or pork fat to your ground venison when you package it. I'm talking about adding fat to recipes when you cook. 

I do a lot of cooking with venison, and have a habit of simply substituting it for beef in many recipes. The only downside is that venison doesn't have the same fat content that beef does, and occasionally results a blander dish. Sure, I could just leave it be and appreciate the fact that my food is now healthier, but where's the fun in that? I usually look for a way to replace some of that delicious fat when I cook with venison. I might add bacon grease, butter, double the recommended amount of cheese, etc. As if I needed an excuse to eat more cheese.

So my first question is whether any of you do the same thing, and what tricks have you found that work for you?

My latest thought, when pondering how to convert a vegetable-beef soup recipe into a vegetable-venison soup recipe, was to use beef soup bones. Now, I've never cooked with soup bones before, but some Google research makes it sound pretty straightforward.

Which brings me to my main question; how would you go about using soup bones and venison in a recipe that calls for beef (and no bones)? Can I just throw the bones in with the rest of the ingredients, or do I need to roast them and simmer them for a few hours before adding the rest of it?

Or am I totally on the wrong track?


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

You can use beef broth,beef boullion which is salty but good or beef bones arefine too,your just going to dip out and throw away after cooking.I also use pork steaks with veni steaks and roasts in some recipes.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

I go about it by adding flavor or spices to my venison. Fat does not necessarily correlate to more / better flavor in my book. Make your Beef stock by boiling your bones etc thoroughly. many hours. Then you can strain that liquid and use it as your stock or base for your venison soup. Fat content is up to you. I enjoy venison partly, due to its lack of excess fat.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, always roast your bones before using them for soups/stocks. It makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Upended said:


> No, I'm not talking about adding beef or pork fat to your ground venison when you package it. I'm talking about adding fat to recipes when you cook.


For us it really depends on the recipe but for the most part we do not add any other meat or fat if using ground venison. If making a roast we will often sear it in bacon fat and then use the scrapings from the bottom of the pan to help make the sauce or gravy.

If it really comes down to having to use or mix some other ground meat in with the venison then it will be ground pork and not beef. My opinion is that the fat in pork is better for us than the same amount of beef fat. Plus, the pork fat does a better job of mixing with the spices that are in the recipe.

Sear the venison bones best you can and make a broth with them. This can be used for basic vegetable soups and stew starters.


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

And while we're on the subject of bones, by all means make stock from the marrow bones of your deer. This stuff far exceeds anything you can buy commercially. Here's how I do it:

Roasted Bone Venison Stock

Ingredients:
7 pounds venison marrow bones, sawed into 2-inch pieces
1 (6-ounce) can tomato paste
2 cups chopped onions
1 cup chopped celery
1 cup chopped carrots
2 cups Claret wine
20 peppercorns
5 garlic cloves, peeled
5 bay leaves
1 teaspoon dried leaf thyme
1 1/2 gallons water

Preparation:
Preheat the oven to 400 degrees. Place the bones on a roasting pan and roast for 1 hour. Remove from the oven and brush with the tomato paste. Lay the vegetables over the bones. Return to the oven and roast for 30 minutes. Place the pan on the stove and deglaze with the wine, scraping the bottom of the pan for browned particles. Put this mixture in a large stock pot. Add the peppercorns, garlic, and herbs. Season with salt. Bring the liquid up to a boil and reduce to a simmer. Cook for at least 4 hours and up to overnight. Remove from the heat and skim off any fat that has risen to the surface. Strain the liquid and discard the bones. Can be frozen for 6 months or more.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

lodge lounger said:


> And while we're on the subject of bones, by all means make stock from the marrow bones of your deer. This stuff far exceeds anything you can buy commercially. Here's how I do it:
> 
> Roasted Bone Venison Stock
> 
> ...


dont forget the shanks.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

for burgers or ground venison, adding bacon to the grind gives you a nice mix of something different. Can be used in any pasta, burgers, meat loaf, etc. For steaks and the like you can use butter. Braising the tougher cuts will do away with the need for fat. 

If you are more concerned with fat content for grilling and the like, then I would adjust your cooking technique. Shouldn't get above medium. 

Here's a good article on venison fat itself http://honest-food.net/2014/10/13/cooking-deer-fat/


----------

